# They put a LOT of work into this...



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm not sure why but you have to admire their dedication!

YouTube - Daft Bodies - Harder Better Faster Stronger


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 11, 2010)

Admire their dedication to what, Dr. Baxter?   ....creepiness, perhaps?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 11, 2010)

No, sourpuss. I'm amazed that they can remember where all the right words were with their heads in those boxes. I have trouble remembering which arm my watch is on some days.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry babe - I was a choreographer in a previous life.  I was a dancer for the better part of 15 years - Yes, I know - I'm darn harsh.     I know...I'm not the best sympathizer.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 11, 2010)

I wasn't commenting on the quality of their dancing. I was talking about the dedication to preparation.

Sheesh, you would be scary at a school variety show.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 11, 2010)

:lol:..I never said I was "nice"


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 11, 2010)

Just bad real bad i guess e for effort maybe


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 12, 2010)

:lol:  Thank you, Violet - now we're two against one - he's just being a softy....  :hug::hug:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh come on... the memory work alone is worth something!

This is why I never watch reality shows... people are brutal.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 12, 2010)

it is so bad though anyone can remember things when written in a song  I think it was a good idea to have a box over their head no one will recognise them


----------



## Andy (Feb 12, 2010)

This is the first guy that started this whole thing.  I agree, I would never be able to remember which word was where. And dancing, lol forget about it. I have that dancing disorder. lol
YouTube - Daft Hands - Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 12, 2010)

Sheesh. You guys are brutal. These are kids, for pete's sake.

Talk about buzz kill:

"Hey, auntie... wanna see the dance we just made up?"

"Hell, no! You suck at dancing!"

And two more young women go to sleep with their souls crushed forever...


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 12, 2010)

Okay i will be nice they did try and they did remember words   I did like the hand one better though


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 12, 2010)

STP said:


> This is the first guy that started this whole thing.  I agree, I would never be able to remember which word was where. And dancing, lol forget about it. I have that dancing disorder. lol



Thank you, STP. I just saw your reply.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 12, 2010)

lol  i think i am getting cranky in my old age  i just don't see any enjoyment value but i am old and they are young  I give them credit for getting up if front of a camera and working it.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 12, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> Sheesh. You guys are brutal. These are kids, for pete's sake.
> 
> Talk about buzz kill:
> 
> ...



Oh pleeaaase - You  are the culprit - you asked for our comments.  I have wonderful children in my life.  And I can guarantee that EVERYTHING that they do is golden in my eyes.  You asked for an opinion.  Violet and I were honest.  I can appreciate the effort they put into it.  And if they were in my life - I'd think they were better than sliced bread.  But hey - objectively - "not so much".


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 12, 2010)

Jazzey is right they are young and if i were there auntie i would say great job girls but i am not   IT is just bad sorry they need to add humor or something to it  something is missing yes


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 12, 2010)

:lol:  Thank you, Violet. :hug::hug:  that made me smile tonight.  leave it to a man to be impressed with 'belly' dancing.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 12, 2010)

i guess that is what you can call it.  Dr Baxter sees the softer side of things i guess


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 12, 2010)

Softy over there....


----------



## gooblax (Feb 12, 2010)

Conceptually I think it's pretty cool. I'd prefer seeing actual robots though, cause that'd just be awesome


----------



## Domo (Feb 13, 2010)

I was expecting it to be really bad after all the comments but i was impressed when it got fast!


----------

